# English Walnut trees



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I have two English Walnut trees. One is in full sun and the other is in shade (I know, bad spot).
The one in full sun is losing leaves, and all the leaves are half brown, like it has a blight. 
The one in shade is completely green. They are about 30 feet apart.
Does anyone who has these trees have any idea what is going on?
TIA


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

If we would not face that amount of rain lately i would say he is thirsty...maybe he sits on a dry or well draining spot so that he has issues finding water?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

How old are the trees and what are they close to?


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

The one in sun is in the lawn. The one in shade and doing a lot better is shaded heavily by some 50 feet maple trees.

I am about ready to cut down the one that is not doing well...it's almost dead, anyway. But then there will be nothing to pollinate the other IF it continues to do well.


----------

